# My sweet ratties! Sofi, Rory, Melody, Arya, & Clara!



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all, its been awhile since I have been on here. So I figured I would reintroduce myself and my Ratties.
My name is Heather, I am 22 years old. Im from Texas, but live in Illinois with my boyfriend Dan. 
I have 5 tattoos, and 7 piercings.
Tattoos: Valar Morghulis and Valar Dohaeris in white on my writs, Ouroboros from FMA on my chest (where Lust has it), Hylian Crest on my back, Majora's Mask on my back/Shoulder.
Piercings: monroe, tongue, belly, septum, 2 on the left of my lip (spiderbites) and one on the right (which means i also have snake bites)
I have had a total of 8 rats over the years, I lost 3 of my girls last year  RIP Dizzy, Lily, & Dani 
So I only have 5 now. 

I recently got a new addition to my sweet mischief, so I'll start with her.
Clara Oswin Oswald. Could anyone help me figure out her color? 
She also has a white spot on her tummy.




















And here are my other sweeties.
Arya & Melody








This is Sofi! who is my oldest.







and this is Rory









oh and this is my hedgehog Spike


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

They are all so adorable!!!! Nice to meet you and your ratties.

I've always wondered what it's like to own a hedgehog. Is he affectionate? Can you pet him or is he too prickly? I think they are cool pets but I don't know anything about them, lol!


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> They are all so adorable!!!! Nice to meet you and your ratties.
> 
> I've always wondered what it's like to own a hedgehog. Is he affectionate? Can you pet him or is he too prickly? I think they are cool pets but I don't know anything about them, lol!


 He is the sweetest, but each hedgie is different just like with rats. He likes to cuddle up in a blanket while I hold him in my lap. When I first got him he was a little prickly, but after handling him for awhile, he got used to me pretty quickly.
Now when I pick him up now he doesnt put his quils up or anything. And he is kind of soft in an odd way. Under his belly is fur, which is very thin but soft, and his quils feel soft in an odd way when you run your hand down (though of course if you run your hands up his back itll hurt).
He has only ever poked me once and thats only because i was holding him and my sister in law tried to pet him and he puffed up a little. 
He LOVES to run on his wheel a lot, and is nocturnal, he usually wakes up around 7PM and is up until 4 or 5AM. The only issue I have had is the smell of his poop.
He generally poops under his wheel which isnt too bad, but sometimes while he runs he poops and then runs in the poop and it makes my whole apartment smell. So I usually make him get off the wheel, so I can wash it real quick. I give him a mix of 2 high quality cat foods for his food, he also gets mealworms, and he isnt a big fan of veggies, but he LOVES melons watermelo/honeydew/cantalope. 
I love him a lot, he is the cutest. lol They make wonderful pets though have to be housed alone so you can have more than one, but they need seperate cages.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello Ratties and hedgehogs alike!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Love your ratties Doctor Who names! Tooo awesome how Clara is on a Dalek! 

I have been wanting to make my DCN into the Tardis, but have yet to come up with a way that my rats won't chew up. 

All of your rats are super cute!


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Hikari said:


> Love your ratties Doctor Who names! Tooo awesome how Clara is on a Dalek!
> 
> I have been wanting to make my DCN into the Tardis, but have yet to come up with a way that my rats won't chew up.
> 
> All of your rats are super cute!


thanks c: Im a huge Who fan. THATS A GREAT IDEA! now I wanna turn my DCN into a tardis lol
but my girls like to shred any kind of fabric. lol so i dont know how i would go about doing it either. 
I am looking for the right one to name Amelia/Amy. 
Love the MLP names yours have <3 i also love MLP.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

let my girlies play on the stairs. They were confused at first, but once they figured it out they couldnt stop running up and down em.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I wanted to do Doctor Who names for the new ones, but I figured I would just stick with MLP. I am saving the names Rainbow Dash for a blue rat with a lighting blaze and Pinky Pie for a white hairless. xD 

You should save Amy for a ginger colored rat! That would be awesome! ^_^ I want to get a rex and name her River Song. 

My sugar gliders are named after Firefly characters, I try to stick to themes with my pets names. 

Love the picture on the stairs that is adorable. <3


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Hikari said:


> I wanted to do Doctor Who names for the new ones, but I figured I would just stick with MLP. I am saving the names Rainbow Dash for a blue rat with a lighting blaze and Pinky Pie for a white hairless. xD
> 
> You should save Amy for a ginger colored rat! That would be awesome! ^_^ I want to get a rex and name her River Song.
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats what I wanted to do, save Amy/Amelia for one with redish fur or maybe an agouti. And even though I have Melody, I would love a River. 
When I first started keeping rats I stuck with names with an y/i sound at the end. Dizzy, Lily, Dani, sofi. Though now Im going with shows I like ( mostly doctor who  ) + Arya which is game of thrones lol so its just her and sofi that dont fit in with the dr who theme. 

ikr! they had so much fun on the stairs, they didnt wanna go back into their cage lol


also, is firefly good? I havent had a chance to watch it yet.
oh! and can i see pictures of your sugar gliders? c:


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

pipsqueak said:


> let my girlies play on the stairs. They were confused at first, but once they figured it out they couldnt stop running up and down em.


That's way too cute!!!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Firefly is AWESOME! One of my favorite series, but sadly very short. I have watched it so many times and know each episode but I can still watch it and it is still amazing!  I would recommend it! If you have Netflix all the episodes are streaming and Serenity is on there as well. 

This is Kaylee. She is a White Face Blonde.








Malcolm. He is a standard grey. 








Zoë. She is a Black Beauty. 








Here is all three together eating treats.







I have a ton of pictures of them on my photobucket if you want to see more. http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/Kariii_Chan/library/?sort=3&page=1 They are super cute, but no where near as fun as rats. Mine were all rescues so they don't have the best personalities. They like me as long as I have food or treats but other than that they could really care less about me. They are not crabby but not overly friendly either. 

I have 6 girls now, but someday I want to get a neutered male just so I can name him Doctor. When I do that I am going to have a Rose too. That will be a long time away though because I am not getting more than 6 rats LOL. 

My girls never want to go back in their cage after free time either, not that I blame them though.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Your sugar gliders are gorgeous! I used to want one of those so bad, but I decided on rats instead.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Your sugar gliders are gorgeous! I used to want one of those so bad, but I decided on rats instead.


Thanks  Sugar gliders are super cute, but rats are way more fun as pets. My sugar gliders like to hang out in my bra so I can take them pretty much everywhere with me, but getting them out is difficult because they bite if they don't want to get out. Mine are all between 3-4 years old, but they can live up to 15 years.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Thanks  Sugar gliders are super cute, but rats are way more fun as pets. My sugar gliders like to hang out in my bra so I can take them pretty much everywhere with me, but getting them out is difficult because they bite if they don't want to get out. Mine are all between 3-4 years old, but they can live up to 15 years.


Wow, I wish rats lived 15 years!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Wow, I wish rats lived 15 years!


Me Too!! That is the only downside to owning a rat is their short life span.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

very cute pets


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Hikari said:


> Firefly is AWESOME! One of my favorite series, but sadly very short. I have watched it so many times and know each episode but I can still watch it and it is still amazing!  I would recommend it! If you have Netflix all the episodes are streaming and Serenity is on there as well.
> 
> This is Kaylee. She is a White Face Blonde.
> View attachment 43714
> ...


 Your sugar gliders are such cuties! I would love to eventually get a neutered male as well, though not sure what i would name him.
I am up to 5 ratties right now, think I want one more just for the sake of being even.


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Your rats are beautiful, I reaally like the names rory and arya!!


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

hayls94 said:


> Your rats are beautiful, I reaally like the names rory and arya!!


 thanks very much <3


----------

